# Severely Belated NBD-Ibanez Ergodyne EDB405



## Shooter (Jan 23, 2010)

Actually got this on CHRISTMAS, but was too lazy to get pictures together until today. 












I tried to show how the transparent-black finish sorta looks different depending on how the light hits it.






























 
Great, cheap bass. I was looking for a passive bass as a back-up to my active K-5 with a different sound, and this fit perfectly. Actually went around to several Guitar Centers just looking for a bass, and I liked this one more than most of the much more expensive ones I tried out. So all in all, a great Xmas gift for me! 

Hope you guys liked the terrible pictures!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 23, 2010)

Really nice Congrats


----------



## Bevo (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Haunted (Jan 26, 2010)

very nice man!! 
I thought the Ibanez ergodyne series were made with luthine bodies or something like that as a substitute for wood
never seen one wooden like yours...really sweet
congrats


----------



## Shooter (Jan 26, 2010)

^Yea, I'd heard that too, which is why this one was such a pleasent surprise to find . I think the first Ergodynes had Luthite bodies, but the last few made right before they were discontinued in the US had basswood. I THINK that's what mine has, but I could be wrong!


----------



## sami (Jan 26, 2010)

sweeeeeet!! I've been wanting an EDB555 for awhile now, but I don't think they make them anymore.


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2010)

Sexy guitar. My local GC has one for $240 or so that I'm hankerin' to pickup.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 26, 2010)

is basswood?? wow, looks pretty nice with that finish, congrats, and, btw, oil the fretboard!


----------

